
Doug Engelbart: Toward High-Performance Organizations - tcskeptic
http://www.dougengelbart.org/pubs/augment-132811.html
======
tcskeptic
_"Is there a set of basic capabilities whose improvement would significantly
enhance both the higher-level operational A Capabilities and this self-
improvement B Capability?

The answer was a clear "Yes!" A core set of knowledge-related capabilities
rapidly emerged as the prime candidate."_

Within my (large Fortune 50) organization the possibility that E2.0 technology
(Blogs, wikis, collaboration spaces) are this transformational set of
technology, is very exciting. In one small area of a manufacturing plant, we
are seeing the fruits of a wiki-based operating and troubleshooting manuals
for a set of complex manfacturing machines and operations. The excitement you
can observe when a shop-floor guy updates a wiki to reflect the truth that he
knows about a process without having to go through some cumbersome process and
approval cycle is really contagious.

